# A good day for stabilizing



## TimR (May 23, 2015)

I hate dealing with venting fumes from vac when stabilizing, so moved chamber outside and problem solved while I worked on other stuff inside. 
the spalted maple soaked up resin like a sponge, as did the buckeye. 
Will be posting some of the maple once all curing is done.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (May 24, 2015)

Tim I moved it to the Stabilizing forum so members can comment if they wish. If you would really prefer it in the Showcase I'll move it back. Nice blanks.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rhossack (May 31, 2015)

That Spalted maple are pieces of timber ...

What are you using for stabilizing liquid? I don't notice any odor when I do my blanks ...


----------



## TimR (May 31, 2015)

I talked to @TurnTex (Curtis) and my problem is likely some excess air moving thru my chamber (my own build) so I'll tighten it up for leaks and see if that helps.


----------



## TurnTex (Jun 4, 2015)

The only fumes you get if using Cactus Juice is the oil mist from the vacuum pump if your system has any leaks. Of course the oil in a vacuum pump is simply highly refined mineral oil so the "fumes" are not hazardous at all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

